# Phitsanulok



## raggedyandi74 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello.. Moving to Phitsanulok next year are there any farang meetups?
Thanks


----------



## Colin_uk (Mar 25, 2015)

*Phitsanulok English Speaking Ex Pats Meet Ups*



raggedyandi74 said:


> Hello.. Moving to Phitsanulok next year are there any farang meetups?
> Thanks


Hi Raggedy,
The English speaking Phitsanulok ex pats meet twice a week, firstly Wednesday lunchtime at the Topland Hotel restaurant on the 1st floor from 11:30am, secondly on a Friday night at Katz Bar which is located in the street behind the "Old" downtown bus station from 7pm. Wives/Partners welcome at both venues.

Regards Colin


----------

